# Full-Time Academy Self Sponsors....



## EchoUnit (Oct 26, 2003)

For the past 2 months I have applied to 3 of the MPTC's full time police academies as a self sponsor, only to be denied by 2 of them so far (Boylston and Agawam). I've been communicating with the Recruit Academy Coordinator and she's been telling me that their giving all the spots to the recruits who have a full time job when they get out of the academy. It aggrevates me because I've had my applications in for months however I never seem to get in because I'm a self sponsor. Anyone else having this problem????


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Are you saying that you applied to this upcoming agawam class and got denied becuase your a self sponsor?

My application is in for Agawam as a self-sponsor, and I'm gonna be pissed if I just wasted 370 bucks on a medical and 150 on a PAT.


----------



## EchoUnit (Oct 26, 2003)

MIkey682 Wrote: Are you saying that you applied to this upcoming agawam class and got denied becuase your a self sponsor?

Yes...this is what the Academy Recruit Coordinator has been telling me. Self sponsors only get in if there are spots open and cannot fill it with a recruit who has a job at the time of graduation..


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Agawams been floating like a turd since May. I send in my app, and one week later the "date will be solidified after...." comes up on MPTC website. I was guessing that mine or somebody elses was the last one they needed to fill a class. Oh well I'll call on tuesday and see what they say :no:


----------



## EchoUnit (Oct 26, 2003)

Mikey are you a self sponsor?


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

yeah, the application was for agawam. I sent it in and havent heard anything. I've done the medical and am working on the PAT this week.


----------



## EchoUnit (Oct 26, 2003)

Mikey,

I took the P.A.T. in September and was told that I would not be getting into boylston or agawam...but there always plymouth!


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

oh well, back to hitting the bottle i guess.


----------



## JohnBarleycorn (Jul 8, 2003)

Mikey682 @ Sun Oct 10 said:


> yeah, the application was for agawam. I sent it in and havent heard anything. I've done the medical and am working on the PAT this week.


Agawam solidified Nov 1 as a start date sometime during the first week of October.


----------



## EchoUnit (Oct 26, 2003)

Are you going to Agawam John?


----------



## BUCKCHUCK (Feb 13, 2004)

I was a self-sponsor also...just finished up the MBTA Academy...I got also got bumped last February from Boylston...Instructor Wolverton will not bump you..plus he will not let you graduate without a job...any question let me know...Buck


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

what ever happened to receiving a letter 30 days prior to the start date? Now on the website, MPTC wants prospective candidates to call to find out thier status.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Mikey682 @ 11 Oct 2004 13:49 said:


> what ever happened to receiving a letter 30 days prior to the start date? Now on the website, MPTC wants prospective candidates to call to find out thier status.


Mikey,

Calm down and just make the call. Be careful not to stir things up buddy.
:shock:


----------



## ryan933 (Oct 3, 2003)

I am a self-sponsor currently in the Lowell Academy. I had been thinking of going to Boylston, but I was aware of the high chances of being bumped, so I hedged my bet and talked to the Director of the Lowell Academy. He gauranteed me a slot. So I blew off Boylston and went to Lowell, and it was the best decision I could have made! Lowell is a top notch academy, and as it turns out, I would have been bumped from Boylston had I waited. I know this because a friend of mine held out for Boylston and got bumped. I would recommend any self sponsor look into the Lowell Academy. PM me if you want more info.

Ryan


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Well Dori at MTPC Agawam cleared a few things up. They had 79 candidates and took the first 44, who were obviously paid recruits.


----------



## drewpopo (Dec 21, 2002)

I was told about a year ago the MCPA put the arm on MPTC to run less academes so there would not be such an abundance of people with academies. The reasoning I was told is that there have been departments that simply just sign there name to someone without doing a back ground check. Therefore chiefs want to have more of an opportunity to pick officers instead of being pressured by selectman to save money and hire officers that already have an academy. I think in order for someone to be a self sponsor that they should have to at least work for a department for sometime to ensure that they are squared away person that is worthy of becoming a police officer. I was a self sponsor and worked as a part timer before going to the academy. I can think of at least 4 people in my academy that just asked the right chief and got into the academy, as far as I know three of them could not pass a background check and one could not handle being a cop.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

drewpopo @ Tue Oct 12 said:


> I was told about a year ago the MCPA put the arm on MPTC to run less academes so there would not be such an abundance of people with academies. The reasoning I was told is that there have been departments that simply just sign there name to someone without doing a back ground check. Therefore chiefs want to have more of an opportunity to pick officers instead of being pressured by selectman to save money and hire officers that already have an academy. I think in order for someone to be a self sponsor that they should have to at least work for a department for sometime to ensure that they are squared away person that is worthy of becoming a police officer. I was a self sponsor and worked as a part timer before going to the academy. I can think of at least 4 people in my academy that just asked the right chief and got into the academy, as far as I know three of them could not pass a background check and one could not handle being a cop.


good point, but don't stereotype all self sponsors. Some of us are squared away and have been waiting a long time to get a shot.


----------



## drewpopo (Dec 21, 2002)

no stereotyping involved, more of a dig at PD's that sponsor anoyone with out checking them out. Like I said I was a self sponsor but I had to prove myself


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I figured Agawam would be a decent shot for self-sponsoring, as one of thier earlier classes had about a 50% self sponsor population. Oh well...any advice for other academys a self-sponsor may have a decent shot at? Weymouth or Plymouth maybe?


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Me thinks the PD sponsoring a prospective recruit would be responsible enuff to check out the people they are letting wear their patch. HELLO!!!! If they want to take it up a notch-MPTC could require all self-sponsors to be at least an Auxiliary or Dispatch associate.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

OK are you talking about them limiting the slots to those who have a full time jobs or as long as they have a job when they grad (reserve/Aux/ FT)?


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

No EOD-master. just thinking this might weed out the folks who waste a slot. If they are employed as a reserve/intermittent or dispatch, they have been immersed in the job and realize all it's drawbacks (and benefits..) Just a thought-not a suggestion.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

cool thanks. that clears up alot.


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

NICE AVATAR!!!!!! I need that on a t-shirt......


----------



## EchoUnit (Oct 26, 2003)

BuckChuck I sent you a PM.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I was told at one point during the process that my HRD medical exam I took was valid for 6 months, should I need to use it for a different department hiring process. Is this correct?


----------



## FRPDConstable (Feb 20, 2003)

Hey Mikey
I was told the same as you when taking the PAT both the physical and the actual PAT are only good for 6 months then they need to be redone.


----------

